# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Roze Anabolen pillen ?? lees

## jee040



----------


## jee040



----------


## Onassa

Sorry meid, maar als je zomaar klakkeloos pillen aan neemt en ook nog slikt zonder te weten wat het is en hier met een vage foto komt, dan weet ik niet of ik je wel helemaal serieus kan nemen.
wil je nu echt op zo'n jonge leeftijd je lichaam al gaan vergiftigen met vreemde zooi je niet eens nodig hebt??!!!
Maar goed dat je mijn dochter niet bent!

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn advies; neem nooit iets in van pillen waarvan je niet weet wat het is/zijn of wat de werkzame stof is .... !!!!!

----------


## nick21

lieve schat wat je daar in je handen heb 
is dianabol en ckr niet geschikt voor vrouwen :P
ikzelf fitness al 6 jaar en heb gekuurt..
dit zijn geen grapjes je kan niet zomaar ff wat naar
binnen gooien en kijken wat er gebeurt..
veel succes ermee 
m.v.g nick

----------


## jee040

> lieve schat wat je daar in je handen heb 
> is dianabol en ckr niet geschikt voor vrouwen :P
> ikzelf fitness al 6 jaar en heb gekuurt..
> dit zijn geen grapjes je kan niet zomaar ff wat naar
> binnen gooien en kijken wat er gebeurt..
> veel succes ermee 
> m.v.g nick


het klopt ben er ook achter gekomen via veel te zoekke op google.
maar het is dan niks voor mijn leeftijd? zoals jullie het zeggen.
dan gooi ik ze maar beter in prullenbak !

----------


## Agnes574

Gooi ze idd maar snel in de vuilnisbak!

----------

